# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καινούργιος μπέμπης!!! Cockatiel!!!

## katerinaki

Γειά σας!!!
Χθες έφυγα από το σπίτι και πήγα στην σχολή κανονικά όπως κάθε μέρα,γύρναγα με το αγόρι μου για να πάμε σπίτι( θα κοιμότανε σπίτι μου γιατί τώρα που είναι η μάνα μου επαγγελματικό ταξίδι φοβάμαι μόνη μου, είναι και μονοκατοικία) βγήκα να πετάξω τα σκουπίδια και είδα μια σακούλα ανοιχτή έξω από τον κάδο με 5 μικρά και φτερωτά πλασματάκια! Τα 4 ήταν πεθαμένα και το ένα ζούσε! Αμέσως το πήρα και το πήγα μέσα. Πήραμε τον κτηνίατρο και μας είπε να το βάλουμε κάπου ζεστά και άνετα και να αγοράσουμε σύριγγες ταίσματος, τροφή για νεοσσούς και κάτι βιταμίνες. Αμέσως ο Κώστας(το αγόρι μου) πήγε και τα πήρε! Εγώ στο μεταξύ έβγαλα από την αποθήκη μία κούνια μιας παλιάς μου κούκλας, που ευτυχώς η μάνα μου το είχε κρατήσει( Σκέφτηκα ότι είχε κάγκελα και ήτανε άνετο! Μόλις γύρισε ο Κώστας γύρισε μου είπε ότι χρειάζεται κάθε 2-3 ώρες τάισμα!!! Του είπα ότι θα το κάνουμε εναλλάξ(σαν μωρό).
Δεν του πολυάρεσε αυτή η ιδέα αλλά... Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Την πρώτη φορά που το ταίσαμε είχαμε πολύ άγχος αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.Ήτανε τόσο γλυκούλι.
Το βράδυ το είχα στο κομοδύνο μου μαζί με την κούνια και το χάιδευα μέχρι να κοιμηθεί, σε κάποια στιγμή μου λέει ο Κώστας: Αμάν πια το έχεις κατσιάσει το καημένο άσε το να κοιμηθεί να μην ξαναπεινάσει! Όμως μετά από δύο λεπτά το μάτι ορθάνοιχτο,γαρίδα, και έκανε έναν περίεργο ήχο σαν τιτίβισμα! ΠΕΙΝΑΓΕ πάλι ήτανε σειρά του, έλα όμως ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι αρκετά σε αυτό το θέμα, από την βαρεμάρα του μπορεί να το κάνει γρήγορα και να καεί ο οισοφάγος του ή να γρατζουνιστεί και να πάθει ζημιά. Έτσι πήγα μαζί του.Κάθε φορά πήγαινα.Σήμερα το πρωί δεν πήγαμε στην σχολή! Πήγαμε σε μια καφετέρια μαζί με το μωράκι. Το είχα βάλει σε μία εβρήχωρη τσάντα που είχα βάλει ένα μαξιλαράκι και μια πετσέτα και όλη του την προίκα! Τώρα κοιμάται στην κούνια του! Ποιός να πέταξε αυτά τα πλασματάκια? Πως μπόρεσε; Σημασία έχει ότι τουλάχιστον 1 σώθηκε. 
Πείτε μου και εσείς τι παραπάνω χρειάζεται γιατί τα έχω παίξει. Φοβάμαι αν δεν κάνω κάτι καλά και το βλάψω. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που φροντίζω ένα
5 ΗΜΕΡΩΝ ΝΕΟΣΣΟ COCKATIEL! ::

----------


## vikitaspaw

5 ημερων νεοσσος?? Φανταζομαι θα χει κλειστα κ τα ματια ακομα...εχεις ξαναταισει στο χερι νεοσσο?? Θελει πολυ προσοχη κ γενικα καλυτερα μην το παιρνεις μαζι σου εξω στις βολτες, ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα...Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα..

----------


## katerinaki

Τα μάτια δεν είναι κλειστά αλλά ο pet shop man μας είπε ότι είναι 5 ημερών. Βέβαια τα μάτια είναι σχιστά!

Και εγώ ελπίζω να ζήσει. Είναι κρίμα.

----------


## mitsman

Κατερινα σε θερμοπαρακαλω διαβασε οσο καλυτερα μπορεις ξανα και ξανα αυτο το αρθρο.... για να σωσεις το πουλακι~!!!!

*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## tarirs

Δημητρη βλεπω να αγχωνετε καθοτι και νεα.....δεν ξερω...μηπως πρεπει να το χαρισει σε καποιον-α που γνωριζει καλυτερα..για να σωθει το πουλακι....

----------


## katerinaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα το διαβάσω, αμέσως. Τρώει συνέχεια, κάνει κακάκια συνέχεια και τα ελέγχω,ελέγχω επίσης και την θερμοκρασία δωματίου και της τροφής του. Τι να κάνω το αγαπάω. Δεν θα τα παρατήσω τώρα. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να ελέγχω και για μία μαύρη τελεία.

----------


## mitsman

την μαυρη τελεια αφου δεν την εχει δεν θα την αποκτησει!!!!!!

προσεχε παρα πολυ την θερμοκρασια αλλα και την ποσοτητα της κρεμας καθως και τα διαστηματα που θα το ταιζεις.... μπορεις να μας δειξεις καμμια φωτογραφια να κρινουμε ποσο μερων ειναι??????

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν θέλω Τάσο μου να το χαρίσω. Βέβαια αν είναι να ζήσει... :: 
Με πιάνει απελπισία, αγχώνομαι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω! Τουλάχιστον έχω τον Κώστα και με βοηθάει, βγάζει τα σκυλιά βόλτα ταίζει και καθαρίζει τα υπόλοιπα πτηνά του σπιτιού.Έχω και τον Bob ο οποίος παθαίνει 100 εγκεφαλικά την ημέρα και παίρνει φάρμακα ο καημένος! :Frown: 
Τώρα πάλι πεινάει ο Φαγάνας ή η Φαγάνα!

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφία! Επειδή έχω ένα θυληκό ενήλικο κοκατίλ και κάνει συνεχώς αυγά αν της το έβαζα θα το δεχόταν?

----------


## mitsman

δεν ξερω Κατερινα.... εχεις φωλια?????? δεν νομιζω να γινει κατι τετοιο.. τα καναρινια κανουν κατι τετοια... αλλα τα κοκατιλ δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κατερίνα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! Απίστευτη η ιστορία σου.... νομίζω είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούμε να πετάνε μωρά πουλιά στα σκουπίδια...
Το μικρό είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 10 ημερών αφού έχει ανοίξει τα μάτια του! Αν μας βάλεις μία φωτογραφία θα σου πούμε πάνω κάτω την ηλικία του!

Βέβαια αυτό που έχει σημασία τώρα είναι να σωθεί! Δοκίμασε με το θηλυκό κοκατίλ σου, δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα! Αν και δύσκολα θα το κάνει γιατί το πουλάκι είναι μεγάλο αρκετά! Θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις μια φωλιά όμως και το μικρό μέσα!

----------


## katerinaki

Είδα το θέμα Δημήτρη μου, που μου έστειλες και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το σπίτι βράζει έχω ανάψει τζάκι καλοριφέρ air condition και μια σομπίτσα που είχαμε στην αποθήκη! Έχουμε περίπου 37 βαθμούς στο σαλόνι που είναι και πολύ μεγάλο γύρω στα 48 τετραγωνικα!

----------


## mitsman

κατερινα δυσκολα να  πιασεις τοσους βαθμους που λες απο αυτα... το αιρ κοντισιον σβησε το... δεν θελουμε ρευματα αερα... πιασε βαμβακι και απαλα σκεπασε το αν το ζεσταινει.... καπως ετσι..... δες το βιντεο καλα!!

----------


## katerinaki

Βίκη μου! και όμως αληθινό. Τώρα γιατί τα πέταξαν... Ούτε ο θεός ξέρει.Τώρα που γράφω στο foroum τον έχω σε μία κουβέρτα μικρή στην αγκαλιά μου! Αύριο πάμε κτηνίατρο για check up. Είναι γλύκα. Ενα μικρό χνουδοτό πλασματάκι που το έσωσα. Τι άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που τα πέταξε? Οκ κουταβάκια έχουν υπάρξει πολλά που πετάχτηκαν σε σκουπίδια όπως και γατάκια αλλά και ανθρώπινα μωρά. ΕΛΕΟΣ! Το χειρότερο είναι ότι αυτός που το πέταξε μάλλον μένει στην γειτονιά μου! Θα ψάξω για όποιον έχει κοκατίλ στην γειτονιά!Δεν θα του το δώσω όμως!

Δημήτρη τι να σου πω, το θερμόμετρο το λέει.Είναι ηλεκτρονικό... Το air condition είχα να πέφτει πάνω του. Το έσβησα. Του έκανα κακό?
Το βίντεο είναι για καναρίνια ισχύει και για παπαγάλους? Και το δικό μου κουνάει τα φτεράκια του είναι νευρικο?

----------


## mitsman

ισχυει και για παπαγαλους.... εννοειται!!!!!! κανε οτι μπορεις Κατερινα... ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα αν τα καταφερεις θα εχεις κανει το πιο ομορφο δωρο στο πουλακι αλλα και σε εσενα!

----------


## katerinaki

Ελπίζω να ζήσει! Αυτό το βράδυ θα είναι δραματικό! Αύριο αν είναι καλά θα πάει στο γιατρό. Θα σας ενημερώσω αύριο για τις εξελίξεις! Ελπίζω να είναι καλές. Πήγαν τώρα και τα σκυλιά να το μυρίσουν αλλά τα απομάκρυνα. Αυτό που αποστηρώνουν τα μπιμπερό κάνει για τις σύριγγες? Μην πάρει κανένα μικρόβιο!

----------


## mitsman

με βραστο νερο θα τις αποστειρωνετε... να παρετε συριγγες των 2.5 μλ..... ειναι πολυ βολικες!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Τώρα νομίζω κοιμάται! Το σκέπασα με βαμβάκι και το έβαλα κοντά σε ένα πορτατίφ που χτυπάει σε ένα ποτήρι με νερό!!!

----------


## mitsman

ΣΩΣΤΗ η Κατερινα..... το φως θα πεφτει ακριβως διπλα απο το ταπερ με το μικρο.... να ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια!!!! και το νερο για υγρασια!!! υπεροχα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι αλλο θα δουμε...ολα στα κουπιδια τοσο πολυ τους ενοχλουσαν τα μωρα παπαγαλακια?

κατερινα μην αγχονεσαι υπερβολικα αφου διαβασες τα βασικα και προσπαθεις να τα τηρεις θα τα καταφερεις και θα εχει ενα υπεροχο παπαγαλακο ακομα που ηταν ενα σκουπιδι για καποιους...

----------


## mariakappa

μου ανεβηκε η αδρεναλινη κι ασ μην το ζω εγω.μπραβο κατερινα. και επισης χαιρομαι που δεν κοιμησες τον αρσενικο σου.

----------


## katerinaki

Είναι δύσκολο. Χθες το βράδυ που το σκέπασα με βαμβάκι φοβήθηκα μην δεν μπορεί να ανασάνει και τον τσέκαρα συνέχεια. Τώρα σε λίγο θα έρθει ο πτηνίατρος γιατί αν βγούμε φοβάμαι ότι θα κρυώσει. Τώρα Άγγελέ μου, δεν ξέρω τι τους ενοχλούσαν 5 μικροσκοπικά παπαγαλάκια που ούτε έκραζαν ούτε βρώμιζαν. Με τρώει να μάθω ποιος το έκανε, αλλά αν το ζητήσει τι θα κάνω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Τωρα για το ποιος το πεταξε τι να πω....δεν θελω να χαλασω το θεμα !
Και πιστεψε με , αμα ειμουν στην θεση σου , και να μου το ζητουσε δεν θα του/της το εδινα ! Φαινεται οτι δεν μπορει να τα φροντισει !

Μπραβο Κατερινακι που το εσωσες την τελευταια στιγμη !

Ωραια που επιβιωσε ολο το βραδυ...το ταίζατε τον μικρο και το βραδυ ;

Αντε να ερθει ο πτηνιατρος να δουμε τι θα γινει ! Μακαρι να ειναι υγιεστατο και να μεγαλωσει !

Οταν μεγαλωσει δεν πιστευεις ποσο θα σε εμπιστευεται και θα σε θελει οπου και να ειναι...ή μαλλον οπου και α εισαι !  :Happy: 

Να σου ζησει και παλι !  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Κατερίνα, 

ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ μπράβο που έσωσες αυτό το πλασματάκι !! Μην σε τρώει να μάθεις ποίος ήταν, διότι ακόμα και να τον βρείς το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου πει _"και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα ?" 
_Δεν έχει να κάνει εάν τον ενόχλησαν τα παπαγαλάκια, αλλά με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται ο καθένας και η κίνηση αυτή έδειξε τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος.  Θα μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να τα αφήσει λίγο με τους γονείς και μετά να τα χάριζε. Αλλά προτίμησε την εύκολη και γρήγορη λύση.

----------


## Kostakos

Μόλις διάβσα απο την αρχή το θέμα και όσο για το πέταμα αυτόν τον αγγέλων στα σκουπίδια, μου άναψαν τα λαμπάκια!!!!
Τέλος πάντων, νσ ξέρεις πως θα γίνει ο καλύτερος παπαγάλος για εσένα και χίλια μπράβο!

----------


## katerinaki

Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον βρήκα!!!( Ο θεός να τον κάνει άνθρωπο) Είδα ότι είχε κοκατίλ στο μπαλκόνι του, σκέφτομαι να πάω μετά να πούμε 2 λογάκια!!! Μένει 1 στενό πιο κάτω. Είναι ο μόνος που έχει κοκατίλ στην γειτονιά. Εν το μεταξύ ο γιατρός ήρθε και μου είπε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ ησυχία και ότι χρειάζεται δίαιτα! Το ζύγιζε και έπρεπε να ήτανε λιγότερο! Μας είπε να αλλάζουμε μάρκα και να την εμπλουτίζουμε με αυγο! τώρα έστηλα τον Κώστα να πάρει  διάφορες τροφές! Τι να κάνω κόλλησα με το μικρό. Όταν το βρήκα ήθελα να το δώσω αμέσως αλλά τώρα με τίποτα. Είναι το πιο γλυκό πλασματάκι! Όπου πάω,μαζί μου! Να σήμερα που έχει πάρτυ το βαφτιστήρι μου(δεν γίνεται να μην πάω) σκέφτομαι τι θα το κάνω γιατί εκεί θα έχει φασαρία θα το κατσιάσουν τα μικρά!!! Μόνο του δεν μένει, μην πάθει τίποτα, μάλλον βλέπω τον Κώστα να κάνει baby bird sitting!!!!!!!! :Party0003:

----------


## ninos

Κατερίνα
 δεν είναι καλο να το μετακινείς.. Καλύτερα να το αφήσεις σπίτι.

----------


## katerinaki

Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω θα μείνει ο Κώστας να το φυλάει! Μην το χάσω το καημένο!

----------


## Antigoni87

Κατερίνα, τι απίστευτη ιστορία!! Τα πας πολύ καλά  :Happy:  , χαίρομαι πολύ που βρέθηκε στο δρόμο σου το πουλάκι!!! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!
Όσο για να στο ζητήσει πίσω αυτός που πέταξε όλη τη γέννα του στα σκουπίδια, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ. Αλλιώς δε θα τα πέταγε... Είναι φοβερός, αντί να τα χαρίσει/πουλήσει ή απλώς να πετάξει τα αυγά... Αχαρακτήριστο. Κρίμα για τα άλλα που πεθαναν.. Καλή συνέχεια!! Κι εγώ συμφωνώ να μην το μετακινείς, είναι πολύ σημαντικο να έχει την ησυχία του και να μη μπορεί να αρρωστήσει/κρυώσει με αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας και περιβάλλοντος. Μπράβο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια...αρα συνεχιζουμε χωρις προβλιμα !

Καλο ειναι οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια να μην του αλαζεις συνεχως περιβαλλον και ποσο μαλλον θερμοκρασιες !

Πωπωπω....τι τον εχεις κανει τον Κωστα !

Περα δωθε για τροφες , συχνα ταίσματα , babybirdsitter !  :Happy: 
Ποσα να αντεξει ο καημενος !  :Happy:

----------


## katerinaki

Είχα που είχα νεύρα, δεν κοιμήθηκα το βράδυ,το τάιζα μόνο εγώ ο Κώστας κοιμόταν, σηκώθηκε μετά στις 6:45 να βγάλει τα σκυλιά βόλτα, με ξύπνησε και εμένα! Είχα άγχος για το τι θα πει ο πτηνίατρος... και δεν κοιμήθηκα μετά. Σηκώθηκα και πήγα στο σαλόνι έλενξα τη θερμοκρασία, ξανατάισα το μωρό... Τώρα μόλις άφησε ένα δωράκι... Πάω να το καθαρίσω! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!
Δεν αντέχω αγχόνομαι, είναι σαν κανονικό μωρό, είναι μια μεγάλη ευθύνη!

Άσε Ευθύμη μου! Και ο Κώστας έχει λαλήσει ο καημένος. Έχε χάρη που είναι φιλόζωος και μένει τώρα μαζί μου αλλιώς δεν θα τα κατάφερνα!

Αντιγόνη μου, και εγώ χαίρομαι που το βρήκα γιατί αλλιώς τώρα μπορεί να μην ζούσε καν! Τώρα αυτός που το πέταξε θα πάω να του μιλήσω... Πως το έκανε? Καρδιά δεν έχει? Μου έρχεται να πάω και να τον πνίξω! Τι να πω υπάρχουν και χειρότερα!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αντιγόνη μου, και εγώ χαίρομαι που το βρήκα γιατί αλλιώς τώρα μπορεί να μην ζούσε καν


Οτι δεν θα ζουσε ειναι σιγουρο !  :Happy: 

Αυτο ειναι αληθεια ! 
Ειναι σαν πραγματικα μωρακια!Πρεπει να το ταίζεις , να το καθαριζεις κ.τ.λ. !  :Happy: 

Καλη συνεχεια και καλες αντοχες !  :Happy: 

Εχει ημερες ακομη ! Θα το βλεπεις ομως πως θα μεγαλωνει , θα βγαζει πουπουλακι και ενα τσουλουφακι σαν ινδιανος μερα με την μερα !  :Happy: 



Α ! Μην ξεχαστουμε να τον βγαλεις φωτογραφιες !  :Happy: 
Αμα βρεις χρονο για να το κανεις !  :Happy:

----------


## katerinaki

Τώρα σηκώθηκε και κάνει δειλά δειλά βηματάκια!Δεν προχωράει αλλά κινήτε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Εν το μεταξύ ο γιατρός ήρθε και μου είπε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ ησυχία και ότι χρειάζεται δίαιτα! Το ζύγιζε και έπρεπε να ήτανε λιγότερο! Μας είπε να αλλάζουμε μάρκα και να την εμπλουτίζουμε με αυγο!


Κατερίνα όλα καλά, αλλά αυτά που σου είπε ο γιατρός μου φαίνονται λίγο περίεργα.... πρώτη φορά ακούω για μωρό κοκατίλ που χρειάζεται δίαιτα...
Εσείς τι μάρκα κρέμα χρησιμοποιείτε και ποια σας είπε να πάρετε?? Οι έτοιμες κρέμες του εμπορίου δεν χρειάζονται κανέναν εμπλουτισμό, παρά μόνο ίσως σε προβιοτικά (με εξαίρεση την Exact Kaytee που έχει και από αυτά μέσα).
Πόσες φορές το ταίζετε το μικρό και πόση ποσότητα κρέμας του δίνετε??
Για την ηλικία του τι σας είπε ο γιατρός? Πόσο είναι???

----------


## katerinaki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAUhTPqESdk
Δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Σήμερα που ήρθε, Βίκυ μου ο Γιατρός μας είπε ότι είναι τελικά 8 ημερών!!! Κρέμα το ταίζουμε κάθε 4 ώρες την ημέρα και 3,5 το βράδυ! Όταν το ζύγισε μας είπε ότι ζυγίζει πάνω από το κανονικό και πρέπει να μειώσουμε λιγάκι τις δόσεις!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

8 Ημερων ;

 Ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα !  :Happy: 





> *ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΩΡΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΙΣΜA
> 
> Η σωστή αναλογια φαγητού είναι 10% από βάρος  του μωρού.
> Εδώ μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε πινακα του βάρος για  νεοσσούς Cockatiels;
> 
> 3-6 ημερών  ---------------5-12 γραμμαρίων
> 1-2 εβδομάδων ----------12-45 γραμμαρίων
> 2-3 εβδομάδων---------- 45-72 γραμμαρίων
> 3-4 εβδομάδων ----------72-108 γραμμαρίων
> ...


 Δες και εδω !




> *ΠΟΣΟ ΣΥΧΝΑ ΤΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ
> 
>  Μια παράδειγμα για τάισμα νεοσσών Cockatiels:
> 
> 1-4 ημερών            --------- ταΐζουμε κάθε 2 ώρες* ---------------- 1-2 ml
> 5-7 ημερών            --------- κάθε 3 ώρες*                                    -------------------------- 2-3 ml
> 8-14 ημερών          ------- 7:00, 11:00, 15:00,  19:00,23:00 ----        4-6 ml
> 15-24 ημερών        ------ 7:00, 12:00, 17:00,  23:00 -----------                 7-10 ml
> 25-34 ημερών------         7:00, 17:00, 23:00--------------------                            11-15 ml
> ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν το πουλάκι σου είναι 8 ημερών τότε μοιάζει έτσι, σωστά???


Αυτό σημαίνει πως πρέπει να ζυγίζει γύρω στα 15-20 γραμμάρια το πολύ. Το δικό σου πόσο ζυγίζει??
Επίσης στο άρθρο που σου έχει δώσει ο Δημήτρης στην αρχή του θέματος θα είδες πως στην ηλικία αυτή το πρόγραμμα ταισμάτων είναι το εξής:
*8-14 ημερών ------- 7:00, 11:00, 15:00, 19:00,23:00 ---- 4-6 ml*

----------


## tarirs

> Αν το πουλάκι σου είναι 8 ημερών τότε μοιάζει έτσι, σωστά???
> 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει πως πρέπει να ζυγίζει γύρω στα 15-20 γραμμάρια το πολύ. Το δικό σου πόσο ζυγίζει??
> Επίσης στο άρθρο που σου έχει δώσει ο Δημήτρης στην αρχή του θέματος θα είδες πως στην ηλικία αυτή το πρόγραμμα ταισμάτων είναι το εξής:
> *8-14 ημερών ------- 7:00, 11:00, 15:00, 19:00,23:00 ---- 4-6 ml*


Βικυ η κοπελα λεει εχει ανοιξει τα ματια του...αρα ειναι μεγαλυτερο.....ας βαλει καμια φωτο..μην κανουμε εικασιες,και δεν τρεφετε σωστα.....πιο καλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βικυ η κοπελα λεει εχει ανοιξει τα ματια του...αρα ειναι μεγαλυτερο.....ας βαλει καμια φωτο..μην κανουμε εικασιες,και δεν τρεφετε σωστα.....πιο καλα δεν ειναι?


Τάσο αυτό προσπαθώ να της δώσω να καταλάβει.... πως το πουλάκι της είναι προφανώς μεγαλύτερο από 8 ημερών αν έχει ανοίξει τα μάτια του, το είχα πει και στο πρώτο ποστ που έκανα στο θέμα αυτό....
Για το λόγο αυτό έβαλα και τη φωτογραφία από δικό μου μωρό 8 ημερών, για να το συγκρίνει, αν δε μπορεί να μας ανεβάσει μια φωτό να της πούμε εμείς πόσο είναι!
Όλα αυτά τα ρωτάω και θέλω να τα μάθω, όχι από περιέργεια, αλλά για να τρώει και να μεγαλώσει σωστά το μικρό!

----------


## katerinaki

Τα μάτια είναι σχιστά όχι ανοιχτά τελείως! Ο γιατρός είπε ότι είναι 8 ημερών, τώρα... εγώ δεν ξέρω απ'αυτά. Είμαι  τελείως άπειρη! 
Τάσο μου είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο το δικό μου,όχι πολύ λίγο.

----------


## vicky_ath

> εγώ δεν ξέρω απ'αυτά. Είμαι  τελείως άπειρη!


Γι' αυτό σου έβαλα τη φωτογραφία... για να συγκρίνουμε! Μοιάζει με το πουλάκι αυτό καθόλου ή είναι διαφορετικό? Αν έχει κάποιες διαφορές, ποιες είναι αυτές??
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δε χρειάζεται να ταίζετε κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας πλέον! Ένα τελευταίο τάισμα στις 11 το βράδυ και μετά νωρίς το πρωί ξανά!

----------


## katerinaki

Μοιάζει αλλά διαφέρει λίγο στο μέγεθος! Το δικό μου είναι λίγο πιο χοντρούλι!
Πάντως την νύχτα φοβάμαι λίγο να μην το ταίσω. Δεν θέλω να το αφήσω ατάιστο. Τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την νύχτα στης 3 ή 4 η ώρα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατι δεν μας βαζεις μια φωτο βρε Κατερινακι να σου πουμε σιγουρα !  :Happy: 

Εμενα ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις μου φαινεται οτι ειναι 9-10 ημερων !  :Happy: 

Δες φωτογραφια !

----------


## katerinaki

Αχ! Ίδιο είναι!!! Τα όργανά τους γιατί φαίνονται? :: 
Κοίτα να βγάζω φωτογραφίες ξέρω, να τις περνάω στο pc δεν ξέρω!!!
Από το φλάς μπορεί να τυφλωθεί? Γιατί δεν έχει καλοανοίξει τα ματάκια του!

----------


## vicky_ath

Άρα είναι περίπου 10 ημερών το μικρό σου! Ακολούθα κατά γράμμα το πρόγραμμα που έχει στο άρθρο! Το πουλάκι πρέπει να το ζυγίζεις κάθε μέρα για να βλέπεις αν αναπτύσσεται σωστά!
Επίσης δεν μου απάντησες στις ερωτήσεις που σου έκανα σχετικά με την κρέμα... ποια δίνατε μέχρι τώρα, ποια σας είπε ο γιατρός να πάρετε?
Μπορεί να σε ζαλίζω με τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά πρέπει να τα ξέρουμε αυτά για να σε βοηθήσουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται! 
Για παράδειγμα αν χρειάζεται να αλλάξετε κρέμα, αυτό δε μπορεί να γίνει αμέσως, απο τη μία στιγμη στην άλλη, αλλά σταδιακά!



> Πάντως την νύχτα φοβάμαι λίγο να μην το ταίσω. Δεν θέλω να το αφήσω ατάιστο. Τουλάχιστον 1 φορά την νύχτα στης 3 ή 4 η ώρα!


Οι γονείς του στη φωλιά δε θα το τάιζαν στις 3 ή 4 τη νύχτα, οπότε δε χρειάζεται να το κάνεις ούτε και εσύ!



> Τα όργανά τους γιατί φαίνονται?
> Από το φλάς μπορεί να τυφλωθεί? Γιατί δεν έχει καλοανοίξει τα ματάκια του!


Τα όργανα φαίνονται γιατί το δέρμα του είναι πολύ λεπτό και δεν έχει πούπουλα ακόμα! Σύντομα δε θα βλέπεις τίποτα!
Καλό είναι να μη βγάζεις φωτογραφίες με φλας, τουλάχιστον απο πολύ κοντά, γιατί τρομάζει!

----------


## katerinaki

Παίρναμε κάποια που λέγεται nutri bird κάπως έτσι νομίζω, και τώρα αγοράσαμε την exact!!! Μου είπε ότι είναι απ' τις καλύτερες τις αγοράς!!!
Πρέπει να του βάλω και δαχτυλίδι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Η Exact είναι αυτή που σου έλεγα νωρίτερα πως έχει μέχρι και προβιοτικά μέσα!
Ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες παρασκευής και δεν προσθέτεις τίποτα παραπάνω. Αυγό και τέτοια δηλαδή...
Δεν πρέπει να του βάλεις δαχτυλίδι. Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη δηλαδή. Άλλωστε δεν μπορείς κιόλας αφού έχει περάσει η ηλικία που φοράνε κλειστού τύπου, αλλά δεν είσαι και γραμμένη σε κάποιο σύλλογο για να έχεις τέτοιο δαχτυλίδι! Τώρα αν θέλεις, παίρνεις ένα ανοιχτού τύπου και του το φοράς όποτε θες!

----------


## katerinaki

Οκ!Ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!Συνεχώς κοιμάται!!! Ανυπομονώ να το δω να πετάει!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Με το καλό να μεγαλώσει!! Να μας λες συχνα νεα του!!

----------


## katerinaki

Μα φυσικά! Που είχα στείλει πριν τον Κώστα, του αγόρασε μία σκάλα για πουλιά και μία κούνια για να κουνιέται όταν μεγαλώσει!!!!!!

 Είναι γλύκαααααααααααααααααααας  !!! Ελπίζω να είναι αρσενικόςςςς!!!

 Παιδιά, μόλις κοίταξα το στόμα του!!! Η γλώσσα πίσω πίσω είναι πολύ κόκκινη!!!Σαν αίμα! Είναι ή να μην ανυσηχω?

----------


## Antigoni87

Mην ανησυχείς!! Αφού προσέχεις τη θερμοκρασία της κρέμας, δε θα κάηκε η γλωσσίτσα  :Happy: 
Μα μου φαίνεται απίστευτο κοιτώντας αυτές τις φωτό να βρέθηκε κάποιος που να πέταξε στα σκουπίδια τα μωρά κοκατίλ του... Απίστευτο. :Fighting0022: 
Πρέπει να τα είχε αφήσει λίγη ώρα σχετικά, αλλιώς θα είχε πεθάνει και το τυχερούλι σου, Κατερίνα.
Μην αγχώνεσαι, όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι στιγμής!!  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

κατερινα καλοι οι γιατροι αλλα οχι και παντα.και αυτο στο λεω εχοντας πληρης γνωση του τι γραφω.κανενας απο αυτους δεν εχει ποτε μεγαλωσει κοκατιλ για να ξερει ακριβως τις ηλικιες, δοσολογιες, κτλ.εμπιστεψου ατομα που εχουν περασει απο αυτη τη διαδικασια επιτυχως. μονο και μονο αυτοι ξερουν.
οσον αφορα το ταισμα καταλαβαινω οτι το λυπασαι αλλα ξερω επισης οτι το αγαπας.αρα αφου το αγαπας θα ηθελες να το βαλεις σε κινδυνο? το να το ταιζεις συνεχεια δεν βοηθας τον προλοβο του να αδειασει.αυτο σημαινει οτι θα δημιουργηθουν μηκυτες που εαν δεν τους προλαβεις το πουλακι θα παει να συναντησει τα αδελφια του.

----------


## μαρια ν

Κατερινα, σου ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα και να γινει το μικρο σου ενα υγιεστατο κοκατιλακι ειναι πολυ τυχερο μες την ατυχια του που το βρηκες
οσο για αυτον που τα πεταξε δεν εχω λογια ,να σου ζησει και ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα. :Anim 25:

----------


## katerinaki

Μαρία μου, δεν θέλω να συναντήσει τα αδελφάκια του! Αυτό προσπαθώ να αποφύγω!!! Και Μαρία ν ευχαριστώ, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## tarirs

να μας λες νεα του...

----------


## mariakappa

επειδη κι εγω πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερει γι'αυτο σου ειπα να ακουσεις τις συμβουλες των πιο εμπειρων στο ταισμα.εγω π.χ. δεν θα ηθελα να σε συμβουλεψω.ξερω να ταισω.ταιζα τον αλεξανδρινο μου σχεδον 2 μηνες αλλα ηταν ενηλικος.αρα δεν ειμαι καταλληλη.
εχει πολυ αγαπη και αυτο του δινει δυναμη για ζωη.ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και γρηγορα να τον καμαρωσουμε στο κλαδι. :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Διάβασα τώρα το θέμα σου και έχω μείνει άφωνος....Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι θα ζήσει. Δε μπορεί να μη ζήσει...ήταν γραφτό να το βρεις και να το σώσεις. Οσο για το τερας που τα εριξε στα σκουπίδια...Μπορώ να σκεφτώ μόνο μια δικαιολογία...να νόμιζε ότι είναι όλα νεκρά. Αν τα πέταξε τα πουλάκια γνωρίζοντας ότι είναι ζωντανά και πέθαναν τα 4 εξαιτίας του...τότε εύχομαι να το πληρώσει.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι, ακου τους πιο εμπειρους η κτηνιατροι δεν τα ξερουν κ ολα. ολα καλα θα πανε εχει πεσει σε καλα χερια, να πουμε κ ενα μπραβο στον κωστα για οσα εχει περασει.

----------


## mitsman

Κατερινακι νεακια γρηγορα!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Γεία σας!!! Καλησπέρα σας! Σήμερα είναι 23 Μαρτίου και άλλαξε και η ώρα!!! Σήμερα πάει πολύ καλύτερα το μωράκι. Άνοιξε περισσότερο τα ματάκια του( μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα).
Το έβγαλα φωτογραφία και το έστειλα με mms στην μάνα μου και θα του φέρει τροφές απο την Αμερική που είναι όταν, γυρίσει γιατί εκεί πουλάνε καλύτερες!!! Πάντως τέτοια μεταχέιριση δεν θα είχε, του 'φεξε!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## katerinaki

Φιλοξενώ και ένα άλλο κοκατιλάκι 4 ετών τον Τζον Χολμς!!! (Δεν ξέρω γιατί τον ονόμασε έτσι η θεία μου) Σκέφτομαι να τον ζευγαρώσω με την Mary! Και άλλα κοκατιλάκια!χαχαχαχα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, κατσε να μεγαλωσει πρωτα αυτο το μικρο και μετα πας και για αλλα !  :Happy:  

Ωραια που εχεις μητερα στην Αμερικη!  :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

καλησπερα τι εγινε το μικρο πως τα παει?

----------


## katerinaki

Τι να σου πώ Ευθύμη μου, μαυρα μάτια κάνω να την δω!!! Μαρία μου όλο και καλύτερα!!! Σήμερα τα πήγε τέλεια μόνος του!!!Άντε να βγάλει φτερά και να τον δω να πετάει!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Φωτογραφιουλα γιατι ειπαμε οτι δεν μας βαζεις !?

Αντε καλη συνεχειααα... !  :Happy:

----------


## katerinaki

Σήμερα που πήγε η καρδιά στην κούλουρη... Και ακόμα εκεί είναι. Το μωρό είναι ανόρεχτο και σήμερα έκανε έναν περίεργο θόρυβο με το στόμα του!!! Ανυσηχώώώώώώώ!

----------


## mitsman

κατερινα εχει χωνεψει το μικρο????? αν οχι λιγος χυμος μηλου βοηθαει την χωνεψη.... λιγο ομως!!!

Τον αερα τον βγαζεις απο τον προλοβο???

----------


## katerinaki

Πάω να αγοράσω χυμό μήλου!!! Δημήτρη πόσο να του δώσω? Όσο είναι το φαγητό του?

----------


## mitsman

πιο λιγο..... φαινεται να εχει κρεμα δηλαδη????? δεν χωνευει????? μηπως απλα πειναει????


τι να αγορασεις??? ενα μηλο παρε και λιωσε το..... τον χυμο του παρε και δωσε μισο μλ!

----------


## katerinaki

Το έκανα! Ο πρόλοβος δεν έχει κρέμα. Τι να πω έχω βρει τον μπελά μου!χαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## mitsman

αν εχει κρεμα τοτε δεν εχει να κανει με την χωνεψη κατερινα!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν έχει! Μήπως έχει κάτι?

----------


## mitsman

δεν ξερω..... τι να πω ρε κατερινα???? αν δεν δω- ακουσω δεν  μπορω να σου πω!

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν αντέχω! Θα πηδηχτώ απ'το παράθυρο! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## katerinaki

Εν το μεταξύ η Mary έχει κάτσει κοντά του και το κοιτάει με μισό μάτι!!! Ζηλεύει, είναι ζηλιάρα!!! Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχα!

----------


## tarirs

βγαλε ενα βιντεο και ανεβασετο στο utube,να το ακουσουμε για να σου πουμε...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κατερίνα, τώρα διάβασα κι εγώ την *απίστευτη* ιστορία του baby cockatiel που βρήκες στα ...σκουπίδια!!!..... (δεν θέλω ούτε να τον σκέφτομαι αυτόν που το έκανε, και βεβαίως δεν θα ήθελα ούτε να ήξερα ποιος είναι............)
Είναι πολύ *τυχερό* το μικρούλι που το βρήκες εσύ. 
Βλέπω ότι έχεις κάνει τα πάντα για να το περιποιηθείς, εκτός του ό,τι δεν έχεις βάλει ακόμη foto ή και βίντεο. Η βοήθεια που μπορείς να πάρεις από *εδώ* είναι ουσιαστική και θα σε βοηθήσει κι εσένα να μην έχεις άγχος για το αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 'Αφησε τους γιατρούς. *'Ολα θα τα βρεις εδώ!!!
Πολύ καλή συνέχεια!!*

----------


## tarirs

Ναι Κατερινα..εδω θα σε βοηθησουμε,και θα ξεαγχωθεις,και θα ειναι σιγουρο για το μικρο μπεμπη σου οτι θα τα καταφερει..με τις συμβουλες μας...σηκωσε ενα βιντεακι....

----------


## katerinaki

Hellooooo! Τι κάνετε? Σήμερα ο μπεμπούκος είναι καλύτερα! Αν δεν είχα και το greekbirdclub.... Δεν ξέρω αν θα ζούσε σήμερα!!! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και θα σας ενημερώνω. Τώρα πάω να τον ταίσω!!!

----------


## mariakappa

δεν σε πιστευουμε.θελουμε φωτο χαχαχα

----------


## tarirs

Μπραβο ευχαριστα νεα......μια χαρα....

----------


## katerinaki

Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο, θα ανεβάσω φότο!

----------


## katerinaki

Εμένα μου αρέσει ο ποπουλίνος του!!! Είναι χοντρός!χααχαχαχαχαααχαχα  αχαχαχΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧ!

----------


## mitsman

τι ειναι αυτα που λες βρε???? ακου εκει ο πωπουλινος του... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα   θα μας κοροιδευουν.......


χαααχχαχαχαχααχχα

χαιρομαι που παει καλα το πουλακι!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Αρχίζι να βγάζει και φτεράκια και είναι για ζούπιγμα!χαχαχαχαχα! Όταν βγάλει τα μεγάλα τα φτερά και θα πρέπει να πετάξει, αφού είναι ορφανούλι ποιος θα του μάθει να πετάει? Θα πρέπει μήπως να το πετάω από κάπου ώσπου να μάθει?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κατερίνα δεν είναι χαζό το πουλάκι... έχει ένστικτο και με αυτό θα πετάξει μια χαρά!
Αλλά ούτως ή άλλως έχεις 2 ενήλικα κοκατίλ ακόμα στο σπίτι, θα βλέπει εκείνα και θα μάθει!

----------


## katerinaki

Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι χαζό αλλά είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που φιλοξενώ πτηνό και δεν ήξερα. Νόμιζα ότι η μαμά τους τα έριχνε από την φωλιά και γι' αυτό έπεφταν από την φωλιά.
Ελπίζω να μάθι

----------


## katerinaki

Sorry για την ορθογραφία αλλά τα γράφω γρήγορα.  Τώρα τον τάισα και του έδωσα χυμό όπως μου είπε ο Δημήτρης! Τώρα πάει για ύπνο! Δεν βλέπω την ώρα να μεγαλώσει και να πετάει για να έρθει πάνω μου! Εν το μεταξύ βρήκα ένα πετ σοπ στο οποίο πουλάνε λουράκια και κάτι σαν ρουχαλάκια για παπαγάλους! Αύριο θα πάω να δω αν έχει κάτι για την  Μαρύ και τον τζον!

----------


## vicky_ath

> κατερινα εχει χωνεψει το μικρο????? *αν οχι* λιγος χυμος μηλου βοηθαει την χωνεψη.... λιγο ομως!!!


Κατερίνα ο Δημήτρης σου είπε να του δίνεις χυμό μήλου μόνο εφόσον έχει πρόβλημα με τη χώνεψη το πουλάκι.... όσο χωνεύει κανονικα δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να δώσεις!

----------


## katerinaki

Το ξέρω Βίκυ μου, αλλά του έδωσα για να μην το ξανακάνει. Σήμερα που το είδα μου φαίνεται πως τα φτεράκια που βγάζει είναι καφε-κίτρινα! Είναι εντάξει?

----------


## katerinaki

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  !

----------


## vicky_ath

> Το ξέρω Βίκυ μου, αλλά του έδωσα για να μην το ξανακάνει.


 Τι να μην ξανακάνει?? Δεν καταλαβαίνω...



> Σήμερα που το είδα μου φαίνεται πως τα φτεράκια που βγάζει είναι καφε-κίτρινα! Είναι εντάξει?


 Γιατί να μην είναι εντάξει? Φυσικα και είναι!



> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  !


 Κατερίνα θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη γράφεις τέτοια άσκοπα μηνύματα... είναι κρίμα να χαλάει το θέμα σου..

----------


## katerinaki

Σήμερα το έβγαλα έξω στον κήπο για να δει και άλλα πουλιά, αλλά αυτό προσπαθούσε να με ακολουθήσει! Μου έρχεται να το φιλήσω αλλά σιχαίνομαι λίγο γιατί είναι μωρό ακόμα!

----------


## mitsman

φωτογραφιες να δω ποτε θα μας  βαλεις!

----------


## katerinaki

Προσπάθησα να βάλω χτεσ αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα!!! Μισή ώρα παιδευόμουν! Η Mary είναι μελαγχολική τελευταία! Δεν την βγάζω και έξω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες εδω πως κανουμε post μια εικονα απο τον υπολογιστη,στο imageshack και μετα στο forum μας !  :Happy: 

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*(Δεν ξερω αν προαναφερθηκε)

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κατερίνα να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλομωράκι σου!!!!!!

Διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου η αλήθεια είναι πως μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι..... πόσα κοκατιλάκια τελικά έχεις?

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλημερα Κατερινα τι εγινε το μωρακι ?Ειναι καλα?Καμια φωτο ποτε θα μας βαλεις  για να δουμε το τυχερο μωρακι?

----------


## tarirs

επειδη ειμουν εξωτερικο...εχασα επεισοδια πως παει......???

----------


## katerinaki

Γειά σας! Το μωράκι είναι πολύ καλά, και το προβληματάκι που είχε το ματάκι του αρχίζει να φεύγει. Σήμερα όπου πήγαινα το έπερνα μαζί μου! Τσίριζε το μικρό και η Mary το τσίμπαγε και ο Τζόν του τράβαγε το τσουλούφι! Κοκατιλάκια έχω 3!  :sad: 
Θυμάμαι τότε που το βρήκα, ήτανε μικρούλι και δεν ήξερα τίποτα περί ταίσματος. Αν δεν ήταν και αυτό το φόρουμ... δεν θα ήτανε σήμερα μαζί μου ο μικρούλης!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεία νέα αλλά φωτό δεν βλέπουμε... :-)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

....Ναι, foto δεν βλέπουμε.... και είναι κρίμα.... Κατερινάκι, νομίζω ότι μας... βασανίζεις!!!........

----------


## tarirs

Ολαος θελει φωτο...μαζι και εγω...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Θα βάλω φώτο! Σήμερα θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία (πασχαλιάτικη)! Τώρα που μεγάλωσε αρκετά μοιάζει με του Τάσου το κοκατιλάκι!

----------


## katerinaki

Ο κτηνίατρος είπε ότι είναι περίπου 1 μήνα! Συνεχώς μου αλλάζει την ηλικία του και σκέφτομαι να πάω σε κανέναν άλλο! Αχ αυτά τα πουλιά θα με πεθάνουν!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεία ανυπομονούμε να δούμε....

----------


## mitsman

βαλε φωτο να σου πουμε ηλικια!

----------


## katerinaki

Πήγα να το βγάλω φώτο αλλά μόλις είδε το φλας, άρχισε να κάνει τσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιρ τσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιρ και κούναγε περίεργα το κεφάλι του. Φοβήθηκα μη έχει κάτι και δεν το έβγαλα! Τι έπαθε? Είναι καλά? Δεν μπορώ άλλο θα με πεθάνουν αυτά τα πουλιά! Έκανε σαν να το σβάζανε!

----------


## vicky_ath

Λογικό να τρόμαξε με το φλας... βγάλε φωτογραφία χωρίς...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ε βγάλτο χωρίς φλας!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Για να ειδε το φλας σημαινει οτι βγηκε φωτογραφια!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Μπορεί το έντονο φως από μικρό να το τρόμαζε ακόμα και με κλειστα ματάκια το σοκ και το κρύο που πήρε θα το θυμάται βάλτο χωρίς φλας...

----------


## katerinaki

Καλέ έκανε σαν τρελό!!! Τσίριζε, απαρηγόρητο ήτανε. Τώρα κοιμάται, θα το βγάλω φώτο τώρα γιατί η προηγούμενη είναι κουνημένη! Μήπως έχει κανένα πρόβλημα? Συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα όταν ταίζω τα σκυλιά η τα χαιδεύω. Αν πάω κάπου και το αφήσω αυτό σιγά σιγά με ακολουθεί και έρχεται! Κολιτσίδα μου έχει γίνει!

----------


## katerinaki

Γειά σας και χρόνια πολλά! Το μικρούλι είναι πλέον μία χαρά, τρώει όλο του το φαί και μεγαλώνει!!!

----------


## Kostakos

φώτο ακόμα όμως!! χαχαχα εκτός αν έχεις ανεβάσει και δεν τις έχω δει! Take your time!

----------


## xarris21

Κατερινα 1000 μπραβο!!! Αν δεν σε χωρισει το αγορι σου τυχερη θα'σαι χαχαχαχα

----------


## katerinaki

Γεια σας!!! Τώρα κάνει τις πρώτες άτσαλες πτήσεις! Είναι αγόρι τελικά, ευτυχώς! Σήμερα του έφυγαν φτερά και είχαν και λίγο αίμα αλλά κατα τ'άλλα καλά είναι!

----------


## katerinaki

ΑΑΑ! Μόλις πήγα να αλλάξω το νερό της Μαρύ και είδα ένα αυγό στη φωλιά!!! Ο πατέρας είναι ο Τζόν! Τρελάθηκα, και άλλα μικρά? ΕΛΕΟΣ! Θα το χαρίσω αν βγεί! Αχ αυτή οι πτηνοοικογένεια δεν θα σταματήσει να μεγαλώνει ποτέ! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χαχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ  α!

----------


## mitsman

Κατερινακι να σου ζήσουν ολα.... ακομη περιμενουμε τις φωτογραφιες ομως!!!! εεε???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Είναι αγόρι τελικά, ευτυχώς!


Πώς το κατάλαβες ότι είναι αγόρι Κατερίνα?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

> Κατερινακι να σου ζήσουν ολα.... ακομη περιμενουμε τις φωτογραφιες ομως!!!! εεε???


.....................εγώ δεν περιμένω πια........

----------


## katerinaki

Βίκυ μου, εγώ δεν ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω φύλλο. Ο πτηνίατρος το είπε, εγώ απλός ήθελα να είναι αγόρι για να μιλάει έστω και τσιριχτά.

 Νατάσσα μου τώρα πάω να το βγάλω!χαχαχαχαχαχα

 Θέλω να αγοράσω μια φωλιά για κοκατίλ, πήγα στο πετ σοπ αλλά μου έδειξαν μια τεράστια με μια τρυπούλα που δεν νομίζω να χόραγαν καν! Δεν έχω εμπειρία στις γέννες κοκατίλ παρα μόνο στην φροντίδα τους.  ::

----------


## mitsman

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*διαβασε εκει που λεει για την αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## katerinaki

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη μου! Στον Τσουλούφη ( έτσι τον ονόμασα, την ιδέα μου την έδωσε η χρήστης moutro) αποφάσησα να κάνω ένα δωράκι! Του αγόρασα ένα λουράκι για παπαγάλους!!! Δεν του πολυαρέσει αλλά...

----------


## serafeim

Φωτογραφίες είπες θα βγάλεις μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία τόσο καιρό φαντάρο άνθρωπο... :-)

----------


## Kostakos

Έλα βρε κατερίνα θέλουμε να δούμε μια εικόνα χαχαχαχα 
Τον λαχταράμε τον μικρούλη!

----------


## katerinaki

Σεραφείμ είσαι φαντάρος? Και ο ξάδερφός μου είναι!!! Άντε και καλός πολίτης! Ο Τσουλούφης μου έσπασε μία διακοσμιτική πεταλούδα από swarovski!!! Θα τον πνίξω! Θα πω στον Κώστα να μου ανεβάσει φώτο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Τελεία άντε περιμένουμε

----------


## Kostakos

περιμένουμε......  αρκεί να συμβεί εε!

----------


## Τουλα

Περιμένουμεεεεε!!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

AAA! Θα το σπάσω το laptop! Είμαι χαζή η άχρηστη? Μια φώτο δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω! 'ΕΛΕΟΣ! χαχα! Θα βάλω την μάνα μου που τα ξερει αυτά!

----------


## Kostakos

χαχαχα και ξέρει η μάνα σου και εσύ δεν ξέρεις? χαχαχαχα
Βρε προσπάθησε να διαβάσεις να τον καμαρώσουμε!!!!

----------


## katerinaki

Σε κάποια στιγμή έβαλα τα κλάματα!

----------

